# Massoth DCC System & Soundtraxx Tsunami2 Decoder Problem



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Anyone using the Massoth Dimax Central Station and Navigator and tried to program the CVs on the new Tsunami2 4400 steam and diesel decoders for S, O and G scales? It doesn't work even after I bought and tried again using their Soundtraxx PTB-100 Programming Track Booster...….frustrating! I love the features available on the decoder but I can't access them. I just sent an email to Soundtraxx Support Dept asking if they have any ideas to solve the problem. My Massoth system works fine with their older Soundtraxx decoders that are factory-installed in the Bachmann large scale locos like the Climax and Shay locos I have. 
Tom


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Well I found the problem...…..it's called "operator error"! I needed to set up the Olomana as a new locomotive in my Massoth system, so it's now Loco Address #12. I was trying to program the CVs using an existing Loco #3 because the Soundtraxx decoder's default address is #3. Live and learn...….nothing wrong with my Massoth DCC system or the Soundtraxx Tsunami2 decoders.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

With my system I found that all functions must be off to guarantee current is at a minimum for programming decoders. My system defaults to HO voltages when in programming mode, operations go back to 24 volts.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

UPDATE: I still find programming the Soundtraxx Tsunami2 decoders a little challenging using my Massoth DCC system, particularly when trying to program the decoder for Analog operations. And I still can't "read" existing CV values like I can with Massoth or LGB decoders. I've finally found the technique that usually works for programming the Tsunami2. First I use the Soundtraxx PTB-100 Programming Track Booster. Second, after I program a CV, I lift on side of the loco up to repower the decoder, as recommended by Soundtraxx. But to play it safe, I do it twice. The first step in programming the decoder for Analog is to program CV12=1 and then CV29=4. I tested the loco on DC after that and it worked fine. But then I decided to change the whistle for the loco (there are 65 options built into the decoder) and after I did that, and tested first for DCC and then DC power, the loco wouldn't move with DC. Frustration! So, I did the Analog power set up again CV12-1 and CV29=4. And, then it worked. The other approach that can be challenging is when you want to enable any automatice sound features in the decoder. First, you must enable the specific CVs for Digital operation, then you must do the same for Analog, if you want them in Analog, and some of the CVs are the same for both Digital and Analog, and some are different........so, one must be very meticuous in following the proper CV changes. 

The Soundtraxx technical manuals do state that the decoder is designed particularly for DCC power, but can be programmed to operate also with Analog. Well, my conclusion is that this decoder doesn't really like programming Analog features as much as the Digital. For my own locos that I've installed this decoder, I don't fool around with Analog CVs and don't encounter any problems with programming the decoder. But for the locos that I upgrade using this Soundtraxx decoder and post for sell on eBay and my own Website, I definitely program the Analog features since 80% of USA G scale hobbyists still use only DC powered layouts. Well, thought I'd share my experience and frustrations with this decoder, but the sound options available you can program are fantastic!


----------

